# JUST ordered a......



## Chimpy666 (Sep 21, 2005)

Malay Shield Mantis, OK do they need any different care from that of a Sphodromantis african species...I know she will grow HUGE and I have all the tanks set up for her when she arrives do they need it more humid i am probably asking a question which has been asked 10 million times if so...very sorry

Olly


----------



## MantisSouth (Sep 21, 2005)

Where'd you order it from? UK or US?


----------



## Chimpy666 (Sep 21, 2005)

I bought it from Ian who posts here from his online store, as he lives in UK and near by where i live in Bristol, but i am currently in Plymouth


----------



## Samzo (Sep 21, 2005)

Nice, im in Devon got quite a lot of people near me these days  I also bought 2 im not sure their requirments but i'll look around and just work it out lol


----------



## Rick (Sep 21, 2005)

I believe they are a tropical species which means higher humidity which would be different than the african mantis which I keep pretty dry.


----------



## Ian (Sep 22, 2005)

I keep em up at around 27c, and spray every other day. Thats about all there is to it I think...

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Chimpy666 (Sep 22, 2005)

i have bought her (shield mantis) a smaller tank currently Millies tank is quite large and I want to see a mantis hunt its food, i have to hand feed Mills as she cant always find the crickets as the tank is to large.....so the shield mantis can hunt and i can film it


----------

